# Most "organic" soundsets for Zebra?



## CT (Apr 22, 2020)

I think I've asked this before, but I'm asking again. What soundsets would you recommend if I want to get the most organic/Omnisphere soundscape-esque noises out of Zebra? 

Thank you,
Mike "Can't afford Omnisphere" T


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe Cluster from Sound Dust.

Michel "Don't have Omnisphere so not completely shure if this is what you are looking for" S.


----------



## CT (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh yes, I think that one came up. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

